# El MC14553 a veces se detiene en 111



## Yairus Lopz (Jun 28, 2007)

Hola, tengo un problema con un contador de 000 a 999 que saque de este foro, pues la mayoria de las veces se detiene cuando llega al 111 y ocacionalmente se reaunuda en un valor mayor.... como si siguiera contando internamente... no se.
Utilice el MC14553 con el CD4543; En el diseño no se especifica que hacer con el pin 10 ni el valor del condensador. 
Y que significa OF para el pin 14?
Gracias por su ayuda.

El link del diseño que usé es:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Jun 29, 2007)

Que tal Yairus, revisa el link que te adjunto, el pin 10 es el latch enable, por lo que deberás ponerlo a algo 0 o 1, ahi viene la explicación del porque, por ahí de la páguina 5.  Tambien el capacitor no te especifica en el circuito cuál, porque el valor del capacitor te determina el tiempo de reloj, aqui en el data sheet viene la respuesta.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.co.kr/datasheet-pdf/view/3687/MOTOROLA/MC14553.html

El OF significa Over Flow, cuando llega el pulso 1000, este pin se pone en 1, y tiene un tiempo de ciclo de reloj.

Te recomiendo leer el data sheet, te quedarán claras todas tus dudas...

Saludos


----------



## JoS182 (Jul 4, 2007)

Espero que llegues a leer esto, el año pasado en mi curso o clase nos hicieron hacer un contador de 0 a 99..con tres millones de cosas adicionales, a muchos grupos le pasaba lo que te pasa a vos.
Fjate de no tener ningun pin de los integrados en el aire.
 Fijate que las soldaduras esten bien, que todo este bien conectado
Ya que este error es por algo que esta mal en el circuito no en el integrado, de ultima cambia el integrado pero no creo que sea el culpable.

 Una prueba para ver si el cicruito del contador este bien, es pasar la palma de la mano entre los pines, no deberia pasar nada, muchas veces lo que genera que el contador se desconfigure y empieze a contar cualquier cosa. Espero que lo puedas solucionar.


----------



## Yairus Lopz (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola, gracias por sus respuestas... parece ser que si era un pin al aire... el 10.
gracias a todos


----------



## mecatronico88 (Ago 7, 2007)

que valor decondensador le pusiste al circuito quiero hacer uno igual y m gustaria saber con q valor de capacidad y voltaje te funciono

muchas gracias


----------



## Yairus Lopz (Nov 13, 2007)

hola, el valor de capacitor fue 22 uF


----------



## ijm84 (Nov 19, 2008)

Intente realizar el contador fotosensible, pero los displays se quedan en 8 y no hay cambios, se realizo de acuerdo al diagrama publicado https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm alguien que ya lo halla hecho para que me pueda explicar


----------



## phoenix2007 (Feb 17, 2009)

Si tanto problemas a dado este circuito deberian de modificarlo, al menos evitaria q mucho usuarios se frustraran por no poder finalizar el proyecto... de todas maneras voy a darle una revisadita, si logro realizarlo perfectamente con la ayuda de los comentarios anteriores pues me dare a la tarea de subirlo. Salud2.


----------



## ijm84 (Feb 21, 2009)

Pues ya estuvo el circuito lo unico que estaba mal era la pata 10 del mc14553 que va directo a tierra, ya despues de eso quedo y funciona, incluso yo tengo la 14 a otro circuito y tengo un contador de 6 digitos, claro que en vez de que sea con una resistencia fotosencible utilice un switch.


----------



## phoenix2007 (Feb 23, 2009)

Perfecto...! Gracias por el dato.

Pruebo a ver que tal...!


----------



## jenrique (Mar 6, 2009)

Ya que hablan del integrado MC14553 pues resulta que por aca en mi pais no hay ese integrado o mejor dicho hay pero cuesta 8.50 dolares americanos! que para mi medio es algo carito......no se si alguien me puede decir cuanto le costo en su pais (en dolares porfavor) si es mas barato pues podriamos llegar a un acuerdo para que me lo envien y yo les pago no se por el medio que uds prefieran....


----------



## cakches (Mar 22, 2009)

pero amigo (el de la consulta) conq ue programa lograste simular el MC14553? no puedo encontrarlo ni en el proteus, ni en en el multisim 10.1 y tampoco en el circuitmaker. El CD4543 si lo encontre en el circuitmaker. 

Si por defecto no lo tiene ningun programa. como puedo conseguirlo?

Por favor te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## jenrique (Mar 22, 2009)

MC14553=CD4543....cuanto vale en tu pais el CD4543?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2009)

jenrique dijo:
			
		

> MC14553=CD4543....cuanto vale en tu pais el CD4543?



No tiene absolutamente nada que ver un chip con el otro. El 4543 es un driver BCD para un solo dígito. El MC14553 maneja tres dígitos en forma multiplexada.

Saludos!


----------



## jenrique (Mar 23, 2009)

si ezavalla tenes razon me apresure un poco al contestar....bueno el integrado que busco es el MC14553 que alguien me diga cuanto vale en su pais preferible solo paises de latinoamerica

SAludos


----------



## canzion23 (May 31, 2009)

Yairus Lopz dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tengo un problema con un contador de 000 a 999 que saque de este foro, pues la mayoria de las veces se detiene cuando llega al 111 y ocacionalmente se reaunuda en un valor mayor.... como si siguiera contando internamente... no se.
> Utilice el MC14553 con el CD4543; En el diseño no se especifica que hacer con el pin 10 ni el valor del condensador.
> Y que significa OF para el pin 14?
> Gracias por su ayuda.
> ...


 
*Detalle de Error*

Hola a todos solo con un comentario, la distribucion de pines de este circuito (contador fotoeléctrico de personas u objetos) en el IC3 del ejemplo MC 4543 ya que el pin 15 no es 15 sino 14 y viceversa el 14 es 15.

Esto lo que hacia es generar un problema a la hora del conteo, en los segmentos del Display f, y g.

pues no daba el conteo correcto al llegar a los numeros, 0,2 y 3.


----------



## fortu005 (Oct 10, 2009)

En Argentina, el valor del MC14553 es de 22 pesos argentino! Un poco caro para un integrado. Hablando de lo mismo, yo hice el circuito(el de CEKIT, es el mismo) y ademas de no contarme, cuando pulso el boton "stop" se incrementa el numero del display! La verdad que estoy anonadado ya que antes de poner a funcionar el proyecto realize rigurosos testeos para ver que no haya cortos ni nada. Mi duda es si se podria tratar de un 4093 quemado. 
Gracias


----------



## 19959803 (Mar 8, 2010)

heeeeeeeyy
MUCHAS GRACIAS
por todos los comentarios incluso por la pregunta ya que ese es mi proyecto evaluado y no lo he empezado aun, entonces no sabia que tenia ESE ERROR.
y no se mucho de esto asi que me evitaron un dolor de cabezas.

GRACIASSSSSSSS      
:buenpost::buenpost:


----------



## gerardodono (Oct 3, 2012)

hey alguien me puede explicarr cuanos piness tieneee el MC145443 no entiendo yo no se mucho de  elctronicaaa..
es de 16 o 14 pines a igual al MC14553 A Y EL ORDEN de los pines
  

cuantos pines?????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=mc145443&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.freescale.com%2Ffiles%2Ftiming_interconnect_access%2Fdoc%2Finactive%2FMC145442.pdf&ei=gWhsUOepGYbK9gS5joC4Ag&usg=AFQjCNFObaY9NroISFVTmWtd7M0-vlEuHg

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/ci-mc14553-tiene-reemplazo-45652/


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jul 21, 2015)

no se si puedo realizar consulta sobre el contador 3 digitos cekit----lo he simulado  en proteus y no funciona envio archivo para su verificacion


----------



## miguelus (Jul 21, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

¿Puedes postear el esquema en PDF?

Sal U2


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jul 21, 2015)

envio diagrama..la idea es simularlo 
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 21, 2015)

Porque no subis el circuito original de Cekit??? Te comento algo, cuando cekit lanzaba algo lo tenia recontraprobado, el echo que la simulación no te funciona, no significa que el esquema original no te funicione, ya que una simulación es solamente eso, no una prueba definitiva y depende en gran medida de la habilidad y conocimientos de quie hace la simulación y el dominio que tenga sobre el simulador.....

De echo los circuitos son tan baratos que sería mejor hacer una prueba en un protoboard...


----------

